
The Internet We Know Is Built on Hacks - bpierre
https://una.im/internet-is-hacks/
======
azatom
Evolution is built on hacks. Society is built on hacks. Mathematics was not
built on hacks. Since Gödel mathematics is built on hacks too. Aint nobody has
time build sg right instead of to be working. Hack the hacking world.

------
qwertyuiop924
The internet is built on hacks, it's just that what's listed here aren't the
hacks: Mostly, they are deliberate design decisions that made sense when they
were made, but don't now.

Well, except the CSS stuff.

------
brudgers
Being able to listen to a blog post is a nice hack for keeping my attention.
It's actually an additional feature that adds value to a blog.

